# On-site trainer available



## underwor (Feb 18, 2004)

As a "professor" in an urban forestry/arboriculture technology program, I am charged with preparing new employees to enter the work force. I try to provide them with a level of familiarity, of concepts, skills and equipment, that will make transition to their new careers as smooth as possible. After 37 years in the field, I realize that this can not be done with book-learning only on my part. I need the field experience to draw on to make the concepts "real". I do work on my own locally in the summers and try to get outside experience as often as possible, such as my trip to Moscow last summer. I also depend on the posts on sites such as this one to educate me and I want to thank you for your help. I offer the following proposal to blend my skills and needs into a form that should be beneficial to the industry and help support my hobby of teaching.

During the summer months, May 15 to Aug 15, I am available to provide on site training for your people. I have 12 years teaching experience in such classes as: dendrology, soil science, pathology, arboriculture, urban forest management, climbing and rigging, GPS data collection, turf and sports turf management. I also have 37 years field experience in IL, OH, CO, ND and briefly in Moscow, Russia, as a climber, business owner, institutional arborist and consultant. I participated in train the trainer sessions in PHC program development provided by USFS, ISA and NAA; Arbor-Master training for educators in Charlotte, NC sponsored by Vermeer, Bartlett Tree, Husky, Sherrill's and others; and an ISA sponsored educators summit at the Morton Arboretum. 

Drop me an email if you are interested.

Bob Underwood


----------

